# Autotrial dakota tv mounting



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi all I would like to know if any owners of the new autotrial Dakota and ask if the have fitted a tv in the bedroom what bracket they used ,i have a avtex to fit .
Also can any body tell me if there should be reading lamps above the large seat on the passenger side as mine has none thanks for info ,..


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I've just popped my head in our stock Dakota, and I can confirm there are no reading lights above the offside side facing bench seat.

I would suggest using the following Grade TV brackets;

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/shop/vision-plus-tv-wall-bracket-short-arm.html

This one will stand off enough to compensate for the edges sitting proud and possibly this one also;

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/shop/vision-plus-quick-release-tv-bracket-black.html

Regards,
Chris


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*many thanks*

Many thanks for quick reply


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

premiermotorhomes said:


> http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/shop/vision-plus-quick-release-tv-bracket-black.html
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


This is the one I used and tv lies well within the grey surround


----------

